# Katnapper's Mantids are deadly.



## vera_renczi (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 16, 2010)

Hahaha! Oh wow. Vicious!


----------



## vera_renczi (Jan 16, 2010)

Yeah it actually hurt quite a bit but I had to get pictures. I tried giving her a cricket to make her stop and she threw it away.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 16, 2010)

She trains them with a secret attack codeword. You must have said it by accident. :lol:


----------



## vera_renczi (Jan 16, 2010)

I think it's like some necro mantid curse because these things wont die. Not that I've tried, haha. They're like going on 9 months now and I have one that hasn't even molted for the last time. Whatever it is, it gives them a taste for human flesh.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 16, 2010)

Jesus! Reminder to self, don't get mantids from Kat!


----------



## vera_renczi (Jan 16, 2010)

Just wear protective gloves. Zombie mantids are a rare find.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 16, 2010)

I wish my budwings would turn adult to attack me... Not fair.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 16, 2010)

She was just grooming that hangnail you had on your thumb! Don't see it? Well... see, she got it!  :lol:


----------



## vera_renczi (Jan 16, 2010)

More like, she was the cause of it. I'm proudly sporting my mantis hang nail.


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice pics and welcome back...


----------



## Rick (Jan 17, 2010)

Had a budwing female doing the same thing yesterday to me. I was trying to breed her and she kept grabbing the male on her back. I just stick my finger in her way.


----------



## agent A (Jan 17, 2010)

Rick said:


> Had a budwing female doing the same thing yesterday to me. I was trying to breed her and she kept grabbing the male on her back. I just stick my finger in her way.


happened to me with Hierodula. And when the mantis is heavy and hangs on your fingers with its claws.... :angry:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 17, 2010)

revmdn said:


> She trains them with a secret attack codeword. You must have said it by accident. :lol:


I really do think u hit the nail on the head! Too bad, I think she ment to keep this one :lol:


----------



## Kruszakus (Jan 17, 2010)

Today, a Polyspilota female started licking off moisture from my finger, but kinda transitioned to chewing the skin, at least it felt like it. She probably did, because as I was trying to remove her, she grabbed onto my finger... I quickly "dislodged" her before I could feel any pain, but it creeped me out.


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Jan 17, 2010)

Fortune sometimes gives me a bit of an attitude when I try to coax him into his container after feeding or cleaning his cage. He's 5th instar, so there is no way he is going to hurt me, but it's somewhat funny to see him do a threat pose and grab squeeze my finger. I usually just let him calm down before attempting to put him back again


----------



## Opivy (Jan 18, 2010)

Kat's mantids really are mean. I had one rape my finger! It literally mounted my middle finger, with it's sharper parts jammed into the fleshy parts near the base.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't teach them to do these things... :huh: really!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah, sure.


----------



## agent A (Jan 18, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> I don't teach them to do these things... :huh: really!


then who does? Jesus?


----------



## Kruszakus (Jan 18, 2010)

agent A said:


> then who does? Jesus?


What if someone is Jewish?


----------



## agent A (Jan 18, 2010)

Kruszakus said:


> What if someone is Jewish?


then they ignore it and believe what they want to believe. It's not like any Jew is going to be bothered by me believing in Jesus, that's just irrational.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 18, 2010)

agent A said:


> then who does? Jesus?


No.



Kruszakus said:


> What if someone is Jewish?


Good point to argue religion has nothing to do with it.  



agent A said:


> then they ignore it and believe what they want to believe. It's not like any Jew is going to be bothered by me believing in Jesus, that's just irrational.


Besides not teaching them to be deadly, I also do not teach my mantids any religion. Again, religion has nothing to do with it, and I don't think it belongs in this conversation.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 18, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> I don't teach them to do these things... :huh: really!


I think you doooo~


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 18, 2010)

ZoeRipper said:


> I think you doooo~


Wasn't me!


----------



## Kruszakus (Jan 18, 2010)

Okay, okay... you get bit - tough balls. But what would you say, if I told you... that my index finger was brutally humped by an overly randy Idolomantis male?


----------



## jarek (Jan 18, 2010)

Kruszakus said:


> Okay, okay... you get bit - tough balls. But what would you say, if I told you... that my index finger was brutally humped by an overly randy Idolomantis male?


I guess that's kinda hot


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 18, 2010)

I had a _Phyllocrania paradoxa_ male try to mate with my finger... but "hot" wasn't really the word to describe it. :huh:


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 18, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> I wish my budwings would turn adult to attack me... Not fair.


I can't believe mine beat yours to adult:
















B) 

By far the most agressive species I've ever seen. Give Jackie (^) a wrong look and she will go into her awesome threat display all day.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 18, 2010)

Beautiful, Tanner!  I especially like the 2nd pic.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 18, 2010)

Well i owe you a thanks for giving them to me  

(shameless plug: I NEED A MALE FOR HER  )


----------



## ismart (Jan 18, 2010)

revmdn said:


> She trains them with a secret attack codeword. You must have said it by accident. :lol:


I hear she has them chewing glass at L2! &lt;_&lt; :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 18, 2010)

ismart said:


> I hear she has them chewing glass at L2! &lt;_&lt; :lol:


You guys!!!!


----------



## agent A (Jan 23, 2010)

ismart said:


> I hear she has them chewing glass at L2! &lt;_&lt; :lol:


oh yeah, well I've had Creobroter gemmatus threat pose me at L1! Now what? :lol:  No seriously, dead serious. I've had them threat pose at L1 (they threat posed at D. hydei), I swear on the bible I've seen them do that. Does this emotiocon look unserious to you?:

:mellow:


----------

